# New Demountable Camper Design



## Truckamper

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum, but would like a bit of help. I'm looking at setting up a new business selling demountable campers. You can't get anything like them in the world due to their size and construction, so what do you think they are worth to sell?

So that you can gauge what the value will be, I will list a few details and specs.

Basically it is a demountable camper, designed to fit on any double cab pickup. It is based around a galvanised steel frame and aluminium shell. It fits totally inside the pickup bed with no overhangs, thus not needing to modify the pickup, but still being able to use the tow hitch and retain full 'off-roading' ability. 

The roof is a pop up design which extends right to the front of the passenger cab, so that a full size double bed can be left made up with only a small removable intrusion int the living space.

Accessible from a small ladder up to the rear tailgate, the living area features a 2 way gas/12 volt fridge, a combination sink/two hob gas cooker, 23 litre fresh water storage with inline electric pump. 12v 85Ah electrical system with LED overhead lighting and additional power sockets. It will also feature a split charge system, utilising the vehicle alternator. The units are all hand built to a very high standard. Storage will be quite considerable, with a full height cupboard next to the door, and under seat storage on each side of the centre table. There is also the option to decrease the seating area slightly with the full front wall under the bed being turned into lots of storage compartments.

The pop top will be made of tough canvas on the outer layer with sewn in windows. There will also be an insulated inner layer. The walls and roof of the camper will also be fully insulated, so that the camper can be taken to almost any environment. 

Due to the construction of the truckamper, it is very strong and is therefore ideal for overland expeditions. It has been designed so that you can mount equipment on the roof, sides and rear. Options will include jerry can holders, mounts for high lift jacks, sand ladders, shovels, etc. The roof will be strong enough, so that it will carry up to 75kg whilst still being able to operate the pop top.

It will basically be the toughest, most compact demountable camper on the planet.

The campers will initially be built to order in Cornwall and will therefore be totally bespoke. Customers will be able to specify their own individual requirements, thus prices will vary accordingly. But, if you could just go by the above spec for now.

What do you think? Good idea? Bad idea? Would you buy it? Have I missed any important features? 

I've nearly finished the prototype, so I'll try to get some images on here. There's more info on my newly acquired website truckamper.com 

Any constructive feedback at all would be appreciated.

Thanks guys

Stuart


----------



## sasquatch

Two attempts,to my knowledge have been made with dismountables(Sunseeker springs to mind), and they don't seem to have caught on. They are very popular in the States and Canada and have a certain following in Europe.
Perhaps their time has now come,with people needing to downsize and use the same vehicle as everyday transport and also to provide more flexibility on site,as long has it can be demounted easily.
Good luck in your new venture.


----------



## Truckamper

*More info*

I forgot to mention that the camper will only stick up about 8 inches over the pickup roof bars, so will easily fit into a standard shipping container or onto a car ferry. 

It is also easily removable via 4 jack legs - should take no more than 2 minutes.
Any questions, just ask.


----------



## bob690

heres my couple of bobsworth, it doesnt appeal to me because I need space for all my gear, but this type of equipment is ideal for say photographers, geologists, wildlife filmmakers etc. Espiecially as you can pull a trailer as well, I just feel these are avenues that other makers have not targeted. Sorry if Ive gone of subject a little, very good luck.


----------



## lenny

Hi Stuart, I must admit I,ve never given demountables too much thought apart from every time I see one it looks top heavy and perched a little too high up for comfort on the base vehicle. However I look forward to the images of your prototype and wish you luck in your venture

I agree with Bob690s comments on the possibilities for certain professions


----------



## jimmnlizz

Not for us either,  as we have nowhere to park it,  off the pickup at home,  so it would be no better for us than our Kwackers!  Also see this web site:-

http://www.wohnkabinencenter.de/

The photo on the right hand side is very similar to yours I think?  

JIM!!


----------



## Deleted member 207

I see quite a few demountables in Australia where 4x4 work utes are very common, pop top roofs seem to be standard, 2 berth I assume. Plenty of variations on the theme, slide into the ute well, others that sit on the tray back, all have wind down legs of some sort. At one tonne for most 4x4 utes ON ROAD they struggle when going offroad and lose 250kgs for the 750kgs off road payload, some go even lower. 

Not sure about double cabs - try sitting in the back if you are older than 3. No leg room. Plenty of aftermarket conversions to Toyota station wagons 80/90/100 series that remove the boot compartment and put a tray behind the second row of seats and/or convert to 6x6 or 6x4 to get the rear camper to fit. 

If the cab moves independantly of the camper body the mounts will fail after a few 100 kms of corrugated or dirt roads. I've seen full length roof racks mounted on parts of the chassis and the roof - usually the roof peels wide open. You have to keep the two parts of the vehicle isolated. 

For a succesful camper body to work on an offroad vehicle you have to go to a three point hitch that allows the body to remain rigid whilst isolated from the vehicle  - but that will weigh as much as you can legally carry on most utes.


----------



## wildweekend

*I love truckcampers*

Hi, I’m new here and hope no one takes offence but as an owner of a double cab Navara D40 pickup which we fit with a Northstar demountable camper body for weekends away wild camping I have to come out in defence of the demountable concept. 
Firstly if like me you use the pickup as a business vehicle during the week the fact you can throw the camper on the back and be off on an adventure by 5pm on a Friday in the same vehicle is a big plus. There is no extra vehicle licence, no second vehicle MOT, no special vehicle maintenance for a vehicle that might lie up for six months of the year. 
Now I’m no novice, having first experienced motorcaravaning as a small child in the 60’s when my father used to take us every year to Torquay, returning every night to a large lay-by in Kinkerswell to wild camp. First in a Thames pop top then a Bedford CA pop top then Transit pop tops. As I got older and driving myself I had a Fiat Amigo Pandora camper of my own when I was 18yrs old. ( My girlfriends father used to call it the passion wagon!!!!). We then moved into Coachbuilts which my father would buy but were always available to me and my young family. So you can see I’ve had some experience of motor homing. The demountable would not suit us holidaying in the UK for more than a week as there’s not a lot of lounging room in there but abroad, though I have never taken it over seas I can imagine you would live out doors most of the time in the warmer climate. The couple I bought the body from (in their middle 60’s) told me they had 3 weeks in Italy with it no problem as they were always out doors. I like this concept as we shouldn’t really be sitting in our motor homes looking out the window ( which was how it always seemed to be with our last coach built ) but outdoors doing something.
Here’s some more undeniable pro’s in the demountables favour. I got the vat back when I bought the pickup, the depreciation goes against my tax bill’s as does all the expenses such as servicing and tyres. It has four wheel drive so you never worry your going to get yourself stuck. We tour and move on everyday never staying in the one place for more than one night but if we were the type that spends 3 or 4 days on a campsite the demountable could quickly be taken off, lowered and left on site whilst you drive around your chosen resort in a car like vehicle.
The camper has everything others have including a shower which the wife uses every morning we’re away, and a permanent king-size double sprung mattress bed. The area in the pickup behind the driver and passengers seats becomes “the garage” and can store lots of bulky stuff. I admit they may look top heavy but as soon as I had bought it I fitted the pickup with rear suspension airbags just in case and it sits fine on the road. The only downside I have encountered so far is the bouncing body effect. The camper body is fixed securely to the pickup body but is independent of the cab so the chassis flexes as you ride over uneven roads at speed and looking up out the side windows you can see the Luton moving up and down slightly more than I think exceptable. I am working on this problem.
God I’ve rambled on a bit here. If anyone is considering a demountable I will be delighted to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## JED THE SPREAD

just buy a roof tent for your 4x4 pick up and you can go anywere, camp anywere, and have the true out doors experience. We have a 2wd VW hightop camper and have hardly been in it since we bought the pick up. Look, YouTube - My Syncro Doka 2.1idj

jed


----------



## 888dee

I'd like to chip in here, I really like the concept and would certainly consider one once the kids are older and don't want to be stuck in a MH with their boring parents, I don't think could get 5 of us comfortably sleeping in one


----------



## EdF

I'd get a demountable if the price was right. I've had several caravans, presently tow a 4.1 metre Fendt (German) caravan with a Discovery3 and it's a pain.. I find (being oldish) that I have to concentrate so much, especially on 'A' roads in the north of Scotland, where I live, that it's tiring to tow and the fuel consumption of 22mpg is not good (33mpg solo). The best thing about it is that once we get to a site, I have the vehicle solo for normal driving. We've also had a large campervan, but it was a pain to pack everything away to drive anywhere, even a couple of miles away, and it was too big for exploring in Switzerland on one trip and there's not much else you can use the vehicle for, so you have to make a lot of use of it.., if you can. So, A demountable might suit us, but some of the prices asked for those available at present, for what in essence is a small caravan without a chassis or wheels, is astronomical, often twice as much as a large caravan! I joined this forum because of this post, and I might be interested, but my wife & I don't do 'wild camping' as we use proper sites, and over the years we've realised that all we really need is a comfortable bed, a hob, small sink and a fridge, with a small loo compartment for night-time No.1 visits (age related!). We use the site showers, loos and dish washing facilities. Good luck with it..


----------



## better days

I also have a demountable and love it. Recently retired so just two of us its ideal.Iused to have a car plus campervan, now just the demountable.We wildcamp in it like the campervan pull up and park where we feel like it and get around on our folding bikes but also use campsites where we put up utility tent for showering BBQs and suchlike,drop off the camper part and use the pick up to have a look around the area.The pick up is also my main vehicle when not camping its used for my other hobby, my allotment. Cheap to run,park in carparks/supermarkets etc and cheap on the ferries (less than 5mtrs).It as a good size double bed + a single or three singles whichever,two ring cooker, fridge and toilet/washroom. I have found when driving that a strong wind can be a problem so I slow down or look for somewhere nice to stop for a while,usually near a pub and also the flexing when on uneven surfaces causes concern but its not a big problem.There are a few come up on ebay quite cheap, thats where I got mine and with a good pick up (I have a Mazda B2500D) its a great unit.
I know this post is a bit off topic but I thought I would add my twopenneth.
Regards to all
                  Better Days (Ron)


----------



## rdt2

I'm also new to this forum, having picked up this thread link when googling 'demountable'.   My wife and I have used a demountable for several years now, the back of my old Land-Rover having become too uncomfortable in our advancing years.   I find it a good compromise between the comfort of a motorhome and the wild-camping mobility of a tent.   Our rig is only used for camping (I've an elderly LR Discovery for daily transport) and we usually dismount the back if we're at a location for more than a day or two and want to do a bit of local touring.

Things I like about our rig:

permanent bed:  she can sleep while I'm still padding about.

4-ring hob:  she likes cooking and two rings is too restrictive

led lighting:  I converted all of the 12V fluorescent strip lights to leds but retained the original fitments (Maplin's sell leds in flexible strips that can be cut to size).   As well as using 1/4 of the power, leds allow you to bin all the starter/inverters.

3-way fridge:  we use 240V hook-ups when available at campsites and gas or 12V when off-site

manual jacks:  electric jacks are just something else to go wrong - but I might change my mind about this as my years advance further.

Things I don't like about our rig:

on-board water tank:  I'd prefer two 20 litre plastic containers (one in use, one spare) with a submersible pump

front-opening fridge:  I'd prefer a chest design, with the top as a work surface, to reduce cold loss.

too many windows:  there are windows in, for example, the overcab bedspace that we never use and are just another potential water leak

base vehicle:  it's a 2-wheel drive Mitsubishi L200, standard cab.   I'd prefer a Land-Rover hi-cap pickup, preferably with a crew cab to allow friends or family to come along (but sleep in a tent).

Hope this is helpful.   I've had a look at the Truckamper website and would be interested in seeing the final design, especially since I expect to change our existing rig in the next couple of years.   The price looks good - as has already been noted, some current demountables are vastly overpriced.


----------



## EdF

I'd agree with your comment on overpricing. How makers can justify prices in excess of a new motorhome for a demountable or non-demountable body only, smacks of profiteering and must lose them many customers, including me. The Azalei looks good to me, which is a body conversion on a Land Rover 110 or 130 but at £28,000 for just the fitted out body, it's too strong for me.

I came across a French non-demountable conversion on a Land Rover 130 last month. The guy had made the body himself from 'Glasonite' (glassfibre faced ply used for trucks) and had had a hinged roof which had flexible sides put on it professionally. It looked extremely good and the owners were taking it to S.America and Africa in due course. I have a photo but I don't know how to post it here.
I once fitted out a Movano LWB with a fibeglass 'Aero' van body, into which the body makers put a ramp, personal door and windows for me. I put a kitchen in the back and a shower/loo compartment with a hot/cold water system, cooker and 4 burner hob. As everything needed to stand being washed down, I used the plastic boarding used by signmakers for the kitchen furniture, which comes in various thicknesses and can be worked like wood. The wifes' horse loved it too. He travelled backwards (horses prefer it) and had over 8ft headroom. We made it so that all the horsey bits came out and we then put down loose-lay carpet, Ikea seat beds and it worked a treat, taking it to Switzerland on one occasion (without the nag..). It looked like a large motorhome, not a horsebox. I can send photos to anyone interested if they reply here with their email address. It would also take my ATV.


----------



## do1977

well i am wanting a demount body bilt for me for my 130 defender have you any pic's ???

i have done the 36ft rv & 22ft french motor home & landrover roof tents and want to hve the best of both


----------



## EdF

I was intending to attach a photo of the French job, but the 'manage attachments' thing isn't working and the photo would be tiny anyway. I can send a photo to an email address if you wish, but none of those I mentioned were demountable.. I understand Nene Overland is advertising demountables with the possibility of selling a shell for the customer to fit out, but it may be wise to sit down when they tell you the price..


----------



## do1977

wll i have been quoted £7000 for one to be bilt for me to the spec i want i have the 130 landover defender sat here wating goingto see them next week and put my order in i think


----------



## Truckamper

*Truckamper nearly there*

Evening, 

I thought it was time for a reply after such a long time. Thank you everyone for your kind advice and comments. The Truckamper is coming along well after a lot of delays. The prototype is still not finished, but it will be done in the next few weeks. I've got all of my suppliers sorted, but I just need to piece it all together. 

Attached is a little taster pic before all of the lights and jacks, axe, spade etc are fitted.

The actual design will be slightly different with the width being an inch or two wider, a few more curves and it will generally be a lot prettier!

I'll post an update again as soon as I've got it finished.

Cheers all


----------



## Journeyman

*Demountables*

DM's are alive and well.....


If anyone interested Ive seen one of these for sale near Chichester. Its on a red 4x4 base vehicle(Hilux, possibly).

Later...


----------



## do1977

the one i am wanting will be made of 100% alloy is there wood in this body??
are the sides alloy what thickness is it?
how strong is the roof can you walk on it when down?


----------



## do1977

Journeyman said:


> DM's are alive and well.....
> 
> 
> If anyone interested Ive seen one of these for sale near Chichester. Its on a red 4x4 base vehicle(Hilux, possibly).
> 
> Later...



i  am looking fo one how much??
can you put us in contact


----------



## do1977

runnach said:


> Anyone know of website where one can find/purchase drawing to knock up a demountable? Can't be rocket science, 30x30 stainless box section for frame, outside clad in aluminium, inside is a blank canvass to suit the makers requirements. Of course there maybe issues with insiurance, plus getting a cert to state gas appliance meets the standard.
> 
> Cheers.



this is the thing i am wating has some info on this site you may like just click on the link
http://www.nsr-leisure.co.uk/leisure-camper-ec8r.htm


----------



## Truckamper

do1977 said:


> the one i am wanting will be made of 100% alloy is there wood in this body??
> are the sides alloy what thickness is it?
> how strong is the roof can you walk on it when down?



The whole frame and skin is to be made of aluminium. The prototype in the pic has a wood frame, as it was easier to play around with in preproduction. 
The interior will be made of ply as standard due the the superior durability for its weight. However the interiors are made by a very posh joinery who would quite happily make it out of teak if you so desired!

The roof will be strong enough to be walked on, as it will take a roof rack that will be rated to carry 75kg even when popped up (same as a standard lr defender). When down it will easily take far more weight, but as with a defender, not when driving, due to stability issues.

Insulation on the camper is an inch thick all around. The pop up canvas also features a 'space blanket' foil insulation, with zip down windows and air vents. 

I have decided not to put any windows or access points on the camper except through the back door and in the popup canvas. This means greater security in that noone can see in when parked up and windows cannot be broken open. This is obviously always an issue when travelling through many poorer countries or even some parts of the UK!


----------



## Journeyman

*New DM*

What ventilation system will you be installing?; because they're  like ovens in full sunshine and without windows to draw air through the body I would guess the temperature would be off the scale.


----------



## Truckamper

Journeyman said:


> What ventilation system will you be installing?; because they're  like ovens in full sunshine and without windows to draw air through the body I would guess the temperature would be off the scale.




I agree they can get very hot. However my pop top canvas will have very large windows on each side that zip down. So there will be three layers.

- Inner insulation layer (not transparent) zips down to reveal
- Plastic window (same as in a convertible car) zips down to reveal
- Mosquito net for ventilation 

I think that, along with the rear door should allow enough air movement. If there was to be lots of sahara travel, I would put in a 12v fan kit. I think air conditioning would be straying a little to far from my no frills concept.


----------



## Journeyman

do1977 said:


> i  am looking fo one how much??
> can you put us in contact



I can find out for you, but you previously said you were looking for a metal body. These are made of marine plastic, originally built in the Isle of Wight.
The place you want to look at is...

Niche Marketing Campers and fifth wheels

Let me know if still interested and I will do the needful.


----------



## Journeyman

Truckamper said:


> I agree they can get very hot. However my pop top canvas will have very large windows on each side that zip down. So there will be three layers.
> 
> - Inner insulation layer (not transparent) zips down to reveal
> - Plastic window (same as in a convertible car) zips down to reveal
> - Mosquito net for ventilation
> 
> I think that, along with the rear door should allow enough air movement. If there was to be lots of sahara travel, I would put in a 12v fan kit. I think air conditioning would be straying a little to far from my no frills concept.


Not so sure about all these layers, would have to see the end product. However, on the thought of Aircon. I'm working on an idea of feeding the a/c
from the base vehicle into the camper, but I need to change my base vehicle first. Most of the double cabs have a/c now, so remember you heard it here first.
Later...


----------



## l77 tuf

box van for us lot any time of day or night sorry and a lot cheaper i guess but hey thats our opinion each to there own


----------



## l77 tuf

now when you talk about 5th wheel is a  lot diffrent to a self build think we live with people on the fair ground and they live in 5th wheels all day long they love them we are staying with 2 of them right now they are massive but need a lot of thinks extra to go with them also so not for me  sorry but they are really nice i must admit 

totally diffrent from a self build job also


----------



## do1977

well if you want to give me a price and when you could build it for me 
8ft long 6.6 wide that is the bed and the luto part to be 6 ft over the cab all i want is the body with a door i will fit my self i want a ally floor and frame and alloy skin  will line it and do every thing else


----------



## Truckamper

do1977 said:


> well if you want to give me a price and when you could build it for me
> 8ft long 6.6 wide that is the bed and the luto part to be 6 ft over the cab all i want is the body with a door i will fit my self i want a ally floor and frame and alloy skin  will line it and do every thing else


Hmm, 
I wasn't really looking to make other shapes and sizes until my first design was up and running. However if it's just a shell I guess it wouldn't be a big deal. Obviously I'd need to sort out an exact spec and whether you'd want jacks, paint etc. I doubt you'll get much change from £5k though. It would be about a month before I could get it built. Just give me a call


----------



## henry

*own build*

Hi,
I'm looking at constructing a demount myself, I wasn't looking for a pop-top, more the Niche mktng/NSR genre.

Materials other than ally' for the sides though would appear to be a problem so far, GRP although available readilly is quite a heavy material
Glasonite is proving difficult to source, and besides I'm unsure of how its worked.

Too many curves are to be avoided, but then if you don't include any it resembles a porta-kabin with curtains


----------



## Que

wildweekend said:


> Hi,  The camper body is fixed securely to the pickup body but is independent of the cab so the chassis flexes as you ride over uneven roads at speed and looking up out the side windows you can see the Luton moving up and down slightly more than I think exceptable. I am working on this problem.
> 
> Hi Wildweekend, have you considered the american turnbuckles manufactured by Torklift?
> Check out the Torklift website (Torklift Application Guide ). Only problem is the price. I have only found one supplier in the UK and they have really jacked up the price but the product is first class for securing the demountable. They even do a model for the Navara (called the FRONTIER in the states).
> 
> Q


----------



## vwalan

hi, i have had a couple of suntrekker demounts in the past .they were made by walkers at the time .i believe island plastics on ile of white still make them ,now in grp. i build campers now for expedition trips to africa. . i used to build vw,s but moved to trucks 10 year ago. i use amini artic .its been up atlas mnts, and down through the sahara. i used 1inch polysterene insulation ,its ok but 2inch better for wintering in the cold. the best roof material is the clear plastic they use on trucks it reflects the sun with the white polysterene .and the plastic doesnt transfer the heat the same as aluminium. i doubted it at first but its true. .a fibre glass lift up top is ideal .solid sides to the lift roof as well. .hinged of course. windows in my truck are small but high up to allow air flow .i have no air con ,not needed. i cant put photos on as i,m not very smart on computers if i see a friend i will. the demount must be made as light as possible i would use aluminium as in the trucks. i make the trucks for friends its no longer my job. i can be pm,d if you need more info. cheers alan.


----------



## Firefox

I did check out the Truckamper website but it didn't have any details or diagrams or pictures or prices. 

Just a couple of pages saying how fantastic it was, but no flesh on the bones. Oh well, I do remember reading an article about camels in Cornwall by the same guy. That was cool


----------



## Edforth

henry said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking at constructing a demount myself, I wasn't looking for a pop-top, more the Niche mktng/NSR genre.
> 
> Materials other than ally' for the sides though would appear to be a problem so far, GRP although available readilly is quite a heavy material
> Glasonite is proving difficult to source, and besides I'm unsure of how its worked.
> 
> Too many curves are to be avoided, but then if you don't include any it resembles a porta-kabin with curtains



Hi .... Im wondering if you have managed to saurce the Glasonite Boarding yet?  Im a fibreglass moulder and need some sheets of glasonite myself -- please help if you can
Ed


----------



## dependencies

Edforth, I know Henry, and  he gave up on the construction ideal, (after much indifference from the British manufacturing industry)

and bought an NSl like me.


----------



## vwalan

not too hard to build a demount .its only a box, the jacks are easily sourced .only just seen this post havent seen it for a while. you get glasonite from your local truck body builder . but its very heavy and does suffer from a kind of delamination if its knocked and the wet gets in .cant remember the word i,m looking for but fibre glass gets it as well. we use it on truck floors as they do a good non slip finish version. .cheers alan.


----------



## vindiboy

We had a Demountable for some years, it was built by FOSTER DAY and was based on a SIERRA 1 tonne pickup truck , we loved it ,it was 4 berth, had  a shower and toilet, fridge ,wardrobe etc, the bed over the cab was high enough to sit up in bed and have a cuppa, We got very good at getting it on and off the truck, used to take 15 mins in the end to load it and secure it to the truck,we had more room in it than most  high top camper vans, the only downside was  the fact that you had to enter it from the rear door and could not enter from the cab,I can not understand why these  Campers are not more popular, you can have another body type to fit on the truck in place of the habitation one, a box type for instance , and the truck can be used seperately if you are a builder or carpenter for instance.


----------



## dependencies

The one comment thats made over and over:
"what a good idea that is"

I'd like to imagine with air travel costs increasing all the time,
more people might choose to holiday by road, and an upturn in  these campers  being the norm.

_Shorter and cheaper on the crossings than a caravan, easy as a camper to manouvere, _but easily dropped off to go shopping/sightseeing if on a pitch someplace


Caravans, followed by camper, by 'demounts' looks a possible route with 
(as mentioned by Vindiboy) the option for people with utilitarion pick-ups
just backing under  their own accommodation at weekends


----------



## vwalan

lets hope not too many decide to travel by road . they will possibly mess it up for the rest of us. do we want the drunken idiots from spain carrearing around in a camper .no thanks let them stay flying to benidorm etc. tell them its horrible in a camper cant park anywhere and nobody speaks to one another . life is only a game. cheers alan.


----------



## vindiboy

This was my demountable, if it works that is, I changed the Truck from a Cortina to a Sierra.


----------



## vwalan

nice one malc. i used to have a very similar walkers suntreker. had two ,one with a shower and toilet one just a toilet . they worked well . even a gpo box on a transit can be made to be a demount . walkers did a big one for vw lts and transits etc. you could put them on a trailer and have a caravan if you sold the pickup. i like the ones to fit a fifth wheel .seen them on some of the exibition trailer sites, keep looking but havent done it yet. had folders etc will happen shortly. i like toys. cheers alan.


----------



## dependencies

quote VWA *"i like the ones to fit a fifth wheel"*

this is mounted on what should be a 5W tractor unit,
Apparently seen being used by a lady, not sure on access to camper though


----------



## vwalan

hi, that certainly makes the vehicle alot more usable as a base vehicle. i like that one. have been looking at some of the uk trailer companies .it seems the cat protection society have them and i reckon it could be converted into a nice camper. but will have to wait cant see it happening this year. but another good pic . there are some nice gear out there. cheers alan.


----------



## vwalan

if any ones interested google vipex trailers ..or try lynton trailers .they both do mini artics and a demount by vipex . there are some nice stuff to see .


----------



## peejay

There doesn't seem to be much info or activity on the truckamper website but after seeing the preview photo its looks very much like the German ExKab....

EXKAB - Die Expeditions Kabine






Pop top demountables are much lighter and less top heavy than the conventional ones.

Quite fancy one myself.

Pete


----------



## dependencies

I did also look at pop-ups at the time, but for not much more money a hardside came along and  I bought that instead.

I see the Americans favour soft tops though, on the forums I read a  lot just lately







Edited to add: I think this one is a European model as a matter of fact


----------



## dependencies

Wohn
A quick search on Nazi-bay






 tells there are few on sale just at the moment but the soft tops by Wohn-kabine DO appear quite often 



if I see any I'll let you know


----------



## dependencies

For the benefit of the OP I would say the most obvious query about demounts from fellow campers is nearly always:
'Does it cause you any problems on the road'
& 'how does it remain attached'

I don't find it any challenge driving, but then it was my job formerly,
and for the same reason I'm probably not the best to ask what with hooking up trailers all day long.

Naturally I'm sold on the idea anyway, and mine even features contact details in the roof corner, 
for the UK dealer for NSL.

(love to see more of them about might even buy a soft-top next time


----------



## vwalan

what you need is a trailer and a demount . got my mind going all over the place now .been measuring the truck and making plans for a new demount. cant have too many toys. you need a bigger truck ,stop playing with the little ones . save on road tax and do it properly. ha ha. 
cheers alan.


----------



## dependencies

Alan we need to raise our game










oops missed one


----------



## vwalan

i have mine reg, as a motor tractor so in theory could tow two trailers ,but havent done it yet. have thought about putting my roof tent on the truck for local camping. i do have a teardrop as well. 
did you see the demont on the vipec site its in with the mini artics. looks good. need somewhere for m,bikes aswell really. hee heee. lifes only a game. 
cheers alan.


----------



## peejay

dependencies said:


> I did also look at pop-ups at the time, but for not much more money a hardside came along and  I bought that instead.
> 
> I see the Americans favour soft tops though, on the forums I read a  lot just lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add: I think this one is a European model as a matter of fact



www.geocar.com

Hi mate,

I think that one is made by Geocar, an Austrian company.

I think its the Vikunja..

- VIKUNJA

They do some cool demountables, both hard sided and pop up. Silly prices though methinks.

Pete


----------



## dependencies

I didn't actually see that alan,
saw a few expo trailers I'd better take a second look.

suppose generally the OP's customer base will be people with a suitable outdoors
 attitude, a handy pick-up and a spot alongside their house to leave it over winter maybe.

you must have lots of room for your stuff, could you get some images together I'd be interested to see them and I'm sure i'm not alone.

A little off-topic but I've seen as few teardrops about as truck campers, why haven't they caught on big-time yet?

they also seem  both user friendly & less old fashioned 
_(unlike something cumbersome your dad might dragged about behind his car)_


----------



## dependencies

Peejay sorry cross-post

Yea I think your right, I have the link somewhere if your interested
but for now some more images
(collected during my research)






















The link explains the range better IIRC there were Three on offer,
the 'Vikunja' was the Jap crew-cab offer


----------



## vwalan

hi, i struggled to get my avatar on i,m useless at computers. 
why would you want to park it beside the house in winter .leave uk in november return end april. i might leave mine if i had one so i could take the 5er. yes i have a fair bit of room. i bought the bungalow because of its big garden. most is tarmaced now .of course by our local gypsey mates . did a good job. better to have as friends than enemies. i have a brownchurch roof tent that i use on the bongo .before that it was on a vw t2. a devon teardrop. well bit more like a pod really. also have a vwt25  the other side of house, i live in a great street . next door a man truck, and m,bikes we also have 2 buses down the road .a family with 5 hotrod/custom cars ,several m,bikes ,landrovers and caravans . just a normal street you know. there is a couple of breakdown trucks as well. if you need just about anything one of us possibly as it. lathes ,presses etc.
like that one just above ideal for a weekender.


----------



## dependencies

Leave in Winter?
blimey wish I only could. its the Equinox just gone hasn't it, so I suppose you'll be off soon.
Neighborhood sounds lively though all the same good luck to ya'

if you like you can mail me them *inconnus.les@gmail.com*
 I can always get them hosted, and put them up


In your experience (and given you travel (and then some)
got any tips on keeping things tidy/space saving,
that seems another bug bear with suspicious caravan dwellers


----------



## vwalan

as for space saving ,travel alone and get a big truck. 
have sent some to your email addy hope they work. first time for every thing .normally i get a friend to do it. 
need lots room for beer and wine etc.
cheers alan.


----------



## dependencies

Alans images


----------



## vwalan

thanks ,the first is purple bobs daf 45 ex prison truck ,converted and sprayed on my front lawn a few years ago. 
second .is teardrop behind my bongo. /third is my roof tenton the bongo. fourth is my truck n trailer but you can see that. pic taken up the mountain behind tagazoute village in morocco, had to do a welding job thats why the genny is out. cheers hope you like them. wish i could put pics up, i,m not that clever. thanks again .cheers alan.


----------



## claymorejohn

*claymorejohn*



better days said:


> I also have a demountable and love it. Recently retired so just two of us its ideal.Iused to have a car plus campervan, now just the demountable.We wildcamp in it like the campervan pull up and park where we feel like it and get around on our folding bikes but also use campsites where we put up utility tent for showering BBQs and suchlike,drop off the camper part and use the pick up to have a look around the area.The pick up is also my main vehicle when not camping its used for my other hobby, my allotment. Cheap to run,park in carparks/supermarkets etc and cheap on the ferries (less than 5mtrs).It as a good size double bed + a single or three singles whichever,two ring cooker, fridge and toilet/washroom. I have found when driving that a strong wind can be a problem so I slow down or look for somewhere nice to stop for a while,usually near a pub and also the flexing when on uneven surfaces causes concern but its not a big problem.There are a few come up on ebay quite cheap, thats where I got mine and with a good pick up (I have a Mazda B2500D) its a great unit.
> I know this post is a bit off topic but I thought I would add my twopenneth.
> Regards to all
> Better Days (Ron)


 
 i too would love another demountable, we have nissan quashqui and caravan at moment, befor this we had an artic with fifth wheel, lovely but too big, got jammed up once in Scotlands norrow roads, got ourselves out again but i was a h.g.v. driver which helped, i'm in the process of trying to get a demountable just now if the fella reads his offers and e-mails, but if he ignores me then i would appreciate very much a helping shout from one of you experienced guys. thanx, J


----------



## dependencies

I have an ongoing search in place on E-bay Germany/Holland/France and elsewhere and the Germans often sell used ones (if you feel like travelling)

nearer home Friday ads & preloved

Free Ads & Online Classifieds, Buy & Sell Classified Ads in All Areas

Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds
offer limited success, although not as frequently as E-bay

Don't know what sort of budget you had planned but I know 
Niche Marketing Campers and fifth wheels had a hard-side demount on sale lately

NSL seem to have gone quiet lately and the site didn't appear to work
but you can contact the factory in Sweden direct 
EC6L -2,0

and they can put you in touch with UK dealer.

As I say I don't know how much you'd like to spend but I can pass on any links as I see them

Richard


----------



## vwalan

keep looking on ebay they do turn up sometimes .i have bid on a few lately. i sometimes think about making a luton to fit the fifth wheel as a demount . try looking on vipex trailers they do some nice demounts for small 5ers . also there are a few mini artics coming up on ebay . you can drive them on a car licence , and they arent big . mine is only 10mtr in total length. it is an artic though . but still driven on c1+e.smaller than most cars and caravans . 20 ft trailer . 12 ft on the bottom 8ft on the neck. cheers alan.


----------



## AyGee

*Demountble motorhomes.*

Hi

I've only just joined and have dropped onto this thread.   I generally agree with wildweekender, they do save the need for an additional vehicle and 4wd gives me confidence to go where no "normal" motorhome would go.  I own an Apollo demountable (or truckcamper, to use the American title) that site on a Ford Ranger 4X4 double cab. It is compact with limited storage but as I am usually on my own this isn't a problem.  The Apollo comes with mains/12v power, 4 burner hob with grill, 3 way fridge, inboard water tank, hot water system, shower/toilet and space heater and a huge fixed double bed (in the luton, over the cab).

A couple of thoughts from my experience:-
A single 85Ah battery isn't enough, I'm currently trying to figure out how to fit 2 110Ah batteries.
Is an onboard water tank the best use for the limited space?
How is the body held on the pickup? The Apollo has 4 ratchet straps which are fine for UK roads but I'm not sure how they would cope with constant dirt roads (I'm hoping to get to sub- Sahara Africa eventually).
That's enough for now, post some pics of your prototype when you have a chance.


----------



## vwalan

having had a couple of suntrekker demounts the only thing i can say is the weight of most demounts dont allow you to carry much. specially adding batteries etc . for sahara make it bloody strong . be prepared to add extra straps . most have them added when its too late. extra fuel and water plus beer ,wine soon adds up. i found although they work, its very small space and cant carry enough for long term travelling. ok if on a pick up with a big payload . cheers alan.


----------



## keeflester

*double batteries*



AyGee said:


> Hi
> 
> I've only just joined and have dropped onto this thread.   I generally agree with wildweekender, they do save the need for an additional vehicle and 4wd gives me confidence to go where no "normal" motorhome would go.  I own an Apollo demountable (or truckcamper, to use the American title) that site on a Ford Ranger 4X4 double cab. It is compact with limited storage but as I am usually on my own this isn't a problem.  The Apollo comes with mains/12v power, 4 burner hob with grill, 3 way fridge, inboard water tank, hot water system, shower/toilet and space heater and a huge fixed double bed (in the luton, over the cab).
> 
> A couple of thoughts from my experience:-
> A single 85Ah battery isn't enough, I'm currently trying to figure out how to fit 2 110Ah batteries.
> Is an onboard water tank the best use for the limited space?
> How is the body held on the pickup? The Apollo has 4 ratchet straps which are fine for UK roads but I'm not sure how they would cope with constant dirt roads (I'm hoping to get to sub- Sahara Africa eventually).
> That's enough for now, post some pics of your prototype when you have a chance.


 
I have a Northstar 750 demountable which rides happily on my Ranger Supercab 4x4.  We wild all over Europe and I solved the double battery connection.  I carry a second leisure battery in the left-side locker, below the gas-locker.  I feed it down the car-battery wire via its own sensing split-charge relay, then the on-board controller thinks it is the car battery when we are stationary.  By this means I can switch between leisure batteries and they remain isolated from each other at all times, preventing the risk of one faulty battery dragging the other one down.  No mods done to the camper, so no special knowledge needed.  If you are interested, PM me and I'll explain it better.


----------



## kdz343

*what happened to you????????*

What happened, good business, pick ups getting very popular as are a decent priced demountable.


----------



## vindiboy

We had a demountable  Camper for a number of years and loved it, it was built by Foster and Day and was on a P100 Ford 1 ton pick up truck, we toured France in it and  people still remember us  as having the  rig, we would  go away in it on a Friday after work and return  [reluctantly ] on Sunday ,demount the  Camper part in the garden ready for our next weekend away, my wife used the truck in her job as a District Nurse during the week, super arrangement.


----------



## Firefox

Some of the American rigs look great. I shudder to think of the mpg on some of those though, or should it be gpm!


----------



## Tony Lee

Firefox said:


> Some of the American rigs look great. I shudder to think of the mpg on some of those though, or should it be gpm!



Yes, they have the game sewn up. Here is a perfect example of a unit that has everything for the discerning traveller. Rear patio with sun and rain protection are very desirable features and of course a wood fire AND a smoker are essential for back country travel.




Seen at Whitehorse a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## vindiboy

Best demountable I saw was at Malvern show, it was a wooden shed on the back of a flat bed Trannie, it had a double bed and wood burning  stove, it was secured to the truck with  ratchet straps, wooden steps led up to the Habitation ?? area, SIMPLES.


----------



## keeflester

*demountable for sale*



claymorejohn said:


> i too would love another demountable, we have nissan quashqui and caravan at moment, befor this we had an artic with fifth wheel, lovely but too big, got jammed up once in Scotlands norrow roads, got ourselves out again but i was a h.g.v. driver which helped, i'm in the process of trying to get a demountable just now if the fella reads his offers and e-mails, but if he ignores me then i would appreciate very much a helping shout from one of you experienced guys. thanx, J


 
I have one for sale, tried to PM you but you are not a full member.  If you're still looking, let me know.


----------

